# WSM 09 lineup announced



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.theworldsstrongestman.com/story3.php

Mariusz Pudzianowski - Poland

Jarek Dymek - Poland

Alexander Klyushev - Russia

Richard Skog - Norway

Mark Felix - UK

Stefan Solvi Peturrson - Iceland

Travis Ortmayer - USA

Derek Poundstone - USA

Brian Shaw - USA

Phil Pfister - USA

Kevin Nee - USA

Zydrunas Savickas - Lithuania

Jimmy Laureys - Belgium

Terry Hollands - UK

Jimmy Marku - UK

Laurence Shahlaei - UK

Darren Sadler - UK

Sebastian Wenta - Poland

Johannes Arsjo - Sweden

Martin Wildauer - Austria

Dave Ostlund - USA

Marshall White - USA

Agris Kazelniks - Latvia

Andrus Murumets - Estonia

Konstantin Ilin - Ukraine

Florian Trimpl - German

Ettiene Smit - South Africa

Ervin Katona - Serbia

Christian Savoie - Canada


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

quite a few brits, good stuff. nobody will beat pudj though.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I think poundstone may be in with a chance if pudj is not at his absoloute best IMO, but he probably will be!


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

redneil75 said:


> quite a few brits, good stuff. nobody will beat pudj though.


Poundstone might!


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Best of the best line up, the person that wins this comp can pat themselves on the back and be happy they went up against the best. Big Z, Pudz and co phew massive lineup.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

whew!! good line up that i think poundstone might clinche it this year to be honest- hes getting strongr and stronger and has age on his side and it was soooo close with him and pudgy last year- i think i will cancel my holiday to cuba this christmas cos i want to watch it- dont think the lion will be happy mind


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

fcuk, awesome line up.....looking forward to this one...........


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Just need to see how the heats line up now.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

my prediction 1st pudz 2nd big z 3rd poundstone

terry loz and mark to reach the final


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

good to see savickas finally competing in this federation again. i was always a fan of him.


----------



## austen_18 (May 21, 2008)

i reckon ervin katona could be a darkhorse


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

i thought pfister had jacked it in now


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Poundstone's going to do it this year. Pudz' days are over.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

gumballdom said:


> good to see savickas finally competing in this federation again. i was always a fan of him.


 :thumbup1: :thumbup1:....static lifts hes amazing,he will be up there no doubt.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Cant see pudz winning it tbh, not long back from a serious injury.

Big z is definitely the strongest static lifter but this comp has never suited him


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

Mariusz Pudzianowski has such an advantage over the other competitors because he is so much physically fitter than the others. others can perhaps beat him in some of the strength events. mark felix for one is a beast at anything that resembles a deadlift. but he's just not got the cardio vascular fitness that pudz seems to have in buckets over the others. its the one thing i always feel most big guys neglect, and its such a huge component in the events on WSM.


----------



## siovrhyl (Sep 14, 2008)

walks said:


> Cant see pudz winning it tbh, not long back from a serious injury.
> 
> Big z is definitely the strongest static lifter but this comp has never suited him


we shall see £10 says pudz wins


----------



## goe1988 (Sep 14, 2008)

glad to see zavickas and katona competing in this fed again


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Poundstone training clips
















Check out the picture on the wall:


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks like a great line up!

cant wait until december and watch it.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

I hear they have made it lighter this year to suit Mariusz more.

Shame, strongman should be about strength really IMO


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Big D will take it


----------



## Lil D (Apr 6, 2009)

WHat channel will this be on , does anyone know?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Are these guys on steroids? Or are they natural?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Best line up for a long long time. Cant wait.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

God said:


> Joke?


My friend said they were natural but I wasnt sure. My cat laughed.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

There was an argument on MT last year about this, a few competive strongmen including Terry hollands said that there are a few natural guys in it.


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

I think Poundstone will take it this year...he is looking fit and strong. Pudz had injury but could suprise us again!


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

God said:


> Well if there are then fairplay. I am all for not putting boundaries on natural development but it seems pretty unlikely to me that they would be natural. Just say that one or two could get to WSM natural...do you not think they would do gear to blow the rest of the comp out the water?


If you think that gear has that much effect then I think you need to think again.

Most strength gains are made from good diet and hard training. Just as bodybuilding. Don't get me wrong gear has it's benefits but not that much advantage.

To many people these days rely on gear far to much instead of keeping the training and eating consistant.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

I heard - from a competitor himself - that you'd be surprised at the number of natural guys who compete in it.


----------



## BigAndyJ (Mar 26, 2009)

Check out Derek Poundstone's back


----------

